# Photo Tutorial of Fair Isle Sweater Finishing



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is a photo tutorial of how I finished a fair isle sweater with the neck and armholes cut in. The yarn is 100% Shetland type wool which is the best recommended for this type of treatment.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Was this a machine knit? (I found this under up-coming topics)


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

That is impressive.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you for this tutorial. Your sweater is absolutely marvellous.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Omg incredible


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

That is a beautiful sweater. Your knitting is inspiring and a challenge.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You are a way more brave! than I could ever think to be! It is a great sweater and accomplishment, two thumbs up!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow! Very brave! Looks fantastic finished.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow that looked like the easier way to knit something that would actually fit.
Thanks for the tutorial I will keep this for future reference.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you, beautiful tutorial


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow! It's incredible how you did that! It's beautiful!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Great pictorial.


----------



## Jsahadeo (Jun 5, 2011)

Will I ever be brave enough to cut into a beautiful work of art like that? Your tutorial makes it look easy...and logical. Oh, to have your talent and confidence! Thanks for taking the time to teach,, inspire and challenge us!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful work and a great tutorial


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice work, actually very impressive work. I will never be brave enough to cut fairisle, ever.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

well done, not just the sweater but the tutorial also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## Annasuz (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful work Thank you for the photo tutorial. Very helpful


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

nice job!! well done!! thank you!!! still scarry!


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Here is a photo tutorial of how I finished a fair isle sweater with the neck and armholes cut in. The yarn is 100% Shetland type wool which is the best recommended for this type of treatment.


Beautiful work; thank you for the instructions. I plan to save them


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Yikes -as my sewing skills don't match my knitting skills I would never attempt to do this, not even with your brilliant guidelines. 
Very skilful.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

I am just completely blown away by your work and this whole process. I can only hope to be able to do this. It is gorgeous and your knitting is absolutely perfect. I want to be like you when I grow up! Lol!! Thank you for the inspiration and great tutorial.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Eric - thank you so much for the pictoral recording of your process. Very clear and helpful. I did my first steek on a baby blanket that I knit in the round last summer. I must say it was difficult to make those first cuts. Your sweater is a masterpiece. Thanks for sharing. Kay


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

I have been toying with the idea of doing this especially because I use a knitting machine. At least with the machine knit, it would not feel so bad cutting and sewing , because it i wouldn't take nearly as long as hand knitting. Thanks so much for sharing your talents ( and bravery) once again.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

This is beautiful. I would not have had the courage to start cutting into it. Well done.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your process to an amazing hand knit sweater!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely outstanding. So nice of you to show all the details. You are one of the best teachers on KP. I've always done my steeks with sewing machine reinforcement before cutting. But your method might have more "give" if the neckline is on the small side. We all appreciate your photo and video tutorials!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

You have GOT to be kidding me?!?!?!?!

Not that I'll be setting the egg timer, mind you, but how long did it take you to knit this?? 

Everyone knows you are the supreme knitter of all things both knitted and crocheted, but I'm curious to know how long it took you to complete this, with the switching yarns back and forth. 

I know that by definition, Fair isle is limited to two colors per row, and that Intarsia is....well.....more.....but I just was curious how quickly or long it took to knit. Not to assemble, just to knit. 

One last question, Eric....was this made using "new" yarns, or was it just leftover (sock?) yarns, and how did you "guesstimate" how much you'd need?

You realize that the answers to these questions will provide me with the deepest belly-laugh of all time.....like I'd even be able to THINK about tackling something of this magnitude!

I did make my daughter a pull-over with a Fair Isle yoke, once upon a time, but I used to be a size 12 once upon a time, too!!

Thanks, Eric, and if I haven't conveyed my awe over this sweater, PLEASE......consider me awed!!

....g


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Moved my comment from tutorials to pictures.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Breath taking!!! It is my dream to be able to make a Fair Isle sweater.


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

As always a perfectly beautiful sweater. I bow to you as the grand poopa of knitting. You are fantastic


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Janallyn said:


> Omg incredible


OH MY GAWD is right....stupendous and so brave to CUT! Scary! 😜


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> ...Thanks, Eric, and if I haven't conveyed my awe over this sweater, PLEASE......consider me awed!!
> 
> ....g


If I may borrow gloria's comment, please consider me awed, too!

Wonderful sweater and a brilliant tutorial. Thank you.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Gloria ! This was all Knit Picks "Palette" fingering wool worked on US#4 needles. All twenty-three colors had been used in other sweaters, so these were remainders from generous 231 yard balls. Fair Isle is best worked by holding one color in each hand....picking the left and flicking the right. With practice it becomes as fast as plain knitting. The two color sequence repeat for each round becomes a little mind mantra that lets the knitting flow. The body portion took one week to make, and the sleeves and finishing took another week....all done in two weeks. I steam pressed the pieces before cutting and finishing to flatten and smooth the stitching.

Thank you all for your generous comments. Sharing adds to the enjoyment of knitting. &#128516;


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Cutting into my knitting gives me shivers.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the great tutorial. 

I've only ever seen tutorials using a sewing machine to reinforce where the opening will be cut, so this looks like a nice option.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh WOW!! And yes, I'm shouting. Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Amazingly beautiful work!! But I would probably be sweating bullets if I even THOUGHT about cutting into it!! You are brave!!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you. The sweater is gorgeous


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

Wow! That's beautiful. What a lot of work. I'd be scared to death to try to cut it after all that labor.  Great job.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I would be so afraid to cut my work. Great job!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Terrific tutorial. Thank you Eric. Do you do anything with the cut out front yoke piece?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

aljellie said:


> Terrific tutorial. Thank you Eric. Do you do anything with the cut out front yoke piece?


Nothing specific ....I have a box of swatches and cut out bits.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Gorgeous finished sweater!!! And, thanks for the tutorial on how you finished it. Wonder if I'll ever be courageous enough to cut into something like that? I have visions of it unraveling. Aloha... Bev


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

Simply STUNNING! I'm speechless and to think that this is 2 weeks of work is even more mind-boggling. Thank you for the tutorial. I would love to try this, but not in the near future.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wow!!!! Beautiful work and great tutorial. &#128158;


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

As always...beautiful!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Here is a photo tutorial of how I finished a fair isle sweater with the neck and armholes cut in. The yarn is 100% Shetland type wool which is the best recommended for this type of treatment.


Well! I'd never thought of that. I'm struggling with one or two things at the moment so maybe this might help. I can crochet a couple of re-enforcing rows... can't crochet much more than that, but that's all I need for this one, it seems.

Thanks for the ideas. And it's come out lovely!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful work and well done tutorial. 
Never tried the crochet line before cutting, I was taught to hand sew, catching all stitches , in the mean time, I have converted to machine stitching.

Next time I make a similar sweater I'm going to try your method.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

That entire process just amazes me. Thank you so much for sharing this.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Totally brilliant. Thank you so much for the tutorial. Technique could be used with any sweater - I just never thought of it. Thank you.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Dear Eric 
Have come back to KP after a break and I am thrilled with your sweater posting , thank you


----------



## maria woodford (Mar 28, 2016)

I am impressed, I think you did a wonderful job and thanks for the tutorial


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> Hi Gloria ! The body portion took one week to make, and the sleeves and finishing took another week....all done in two weeks. 😄


Wow!! Did you knit full time? As in all day and into the evening? I really admire your work! I can see knitting like that if I had the time. When I start a project I'm driven to finish. I could work through the night if I could (but I have a full time job, family, etc). 
I LOVE Fair Isle knitting. It is like a puzzle I've got to complete. So fun! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Fabulous! What an amazing job you did!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sockit2me you are so talented . You work is always perfect!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

What a nice tutorial you made for us!


----------



## elsindromelanar (Mar 17, 2016)

Wowwwww!!Incredible!!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Just beautiful work!!!!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Amazing!!! You're "summa cum laude" fantastic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the tutorial. Thank you so much.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Awe-inspiring! And the inside looks so beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## deesnotes (Nov 3, 2015)

OMG!! The sweater is fantastic. The many colors are beautiful and stunning. T you say you did it so fast. I am not sure i could do this beautiful work in years and you did it in a couple of weeks!!! You are my hero. I am in awe of your talent and generosity to even make a tutorial. Thank you so very much for sharing your work. You really rock!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Just ... WOW!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful work. Inspiring, though still intimidating. Keep meaning to buy one at a thrift store to practise on.


----------



## jengmn (Mar 27, 2011)

I love this beautiful sweater. When you are picking up the neck stitches are you putting your needle through the first loop closest to you? The one furthest away? Both? 
Thank you.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

jengmn said:


> I love this beautiful sweater. When you are picking up the neck stitches are you putting your needle through the first loop closest to you? The one furthest away? Both?
> Thank you.


I pick up the stitches through the back loop of the chain....the front part of the chain then creates a nice border line.


----------



## jengmn (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful work. Thank you.


----------



## Carol A. Wilde (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you for your pictorial lesson on joining fairisle. Wonderful for both machine and hand knitters!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautiful. Your own design or a existing pattern? Your floats/stitches are so even, very nice.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

CharleenR said:


> Beautiful. Your own design or a existing pattern? Your floats/stitches are so even, very nice.


This is my own design.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## mazydazydinah (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi sockittome, I know it is a while since you posted your fair isle jumper tutorial, of which I might add is both a beautiful jumper and a very informative tutorial on how you did it. Can I please ask, as a new starter to Fair Isle knitting, did you use 4 needles or two. Because I have knitted a lot lot lot of socks I find it easier with more needles, but I have seen people just knitting with two double ended very long needles, and wondered which way you had knitted it. 

Marion


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

mazydazydinah said:


> Hi sockittome, I know it is a while since you posted your fair isle jumper tutorial, of which I might add is both a beautiful jumper and a very informative tutorial on how you did it. Can I please ask, as a new starter to Fair Isle knitting, did you use 4 needles or two. Because I have knitted a lot lot lot of socks I find it easier with more needles, but I have seen people just knitting with two double ended very long needles, and wondered which way you had knitted it.
> 
> Marion


The body of this jumper was knit in the round with one 31", #4 needle and the sleeves were knit on a 12" circular needle.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Double.....


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Your finishing is beautiful. Actually all your knitting is beautiful too???


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank-you so much, Sockit2me, for this series of incredibly clear photos. Steeking was something I admired others for having the courage to do, but would never have tried on my own. I'm a nearly 100% visual learner, and your photographs so clearly demonstrate this technique, I actually think I could do it.
And by the way, that is a stunning sweater!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Troy said:


> Thank-you so much, Sockit2me, for this series of incredibly clear photos. Steeking was something I admired others for having the courage to do, but would never have tried on my own. I'm a nearly 100% visual learner, and your photographs so clearly demonstrate this technique, I actually think I could do it.
> And by the way, that is a stunning sweater!


Hello to a fellow CT'er!! (I'm up north, _thisclose_ to the MA state line--where're you?) I am SO GLAD you posted about Eric's steeking tutorial. It's one of his I didn't have! I now have 5 of his patterns/recommendations, and hope he'll do more.

My very first pair of socks was taught to me by a nice French lady at my senior center, but they were on DPNs. THEN I read Eric's sock tutorial on a 12" size 2 circular needle, and I've since made in excess of 4 dozen pair!! In fact, I now have his directions committed to memory, and the only change I make is in the length of the foot, depending on the person's size. I also may alter the length of the leg, if someone wants them shorter. Personally, I like knee length socks when I wear them, and either sandals or flip-flops when the weather cooperates.

Thank you again for posting about his steeking tutorial. I'm growing quite a collection of his patterns!!

...gloria


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful sweater. Thanks for showing the process and the result.


----------

